# الرجاء المساعدة في طريقة الربط بين الاجزاء الكهربائية للتحكم في سرعة محرك



## ska2010 (4 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
الرجاء المساعدة في طريقة الربط بين الاجزاء الكهربائية
للتحكم في سرعة محرك Asynchron 380V/37KW 
يستعمل frequency inverter 
من نوع Delta VFD370F43A-G
مرتبط ب PLC 
من نوع SIMENS S7-200
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الياس عبد النور (13 أغسطس 2011)

يا اخي ما المساعدة التي تطلبها 
هل هي التوصيل الكهربائي 
ام التحكم 
ام برنامج ال بي ال سي 
ام ماذا بالضبط
ان كنت تحتاج طريقة الربط الكهربائي بين الاجزاء فانت بحاجة الى مخطط من مبرمج ال بي ال سي لتعرف المخارج المناسبة وطرق ربطها الى الانفرتر


----------

